# dwarf baby tears on rock?



## Lagace (Nov 6, 2011)

what the hell do i do with it? if i just push the rock down into the gravel and make sure the plant isn't burried, will i be able to get a carpet? whats the best way to get this to spread, or does it just stay on that one rock?


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

If you want it to spread quickly, remove it from the rock and plant individual plantlets


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Er ...dwarf baby tears is hemianthus callitrichoides (hc). And it grows in substrate. If it does indeed grow like moss, and will attach itself to a rock, this is the first I've heard of it. Are you sure that's what you have? Perhaps it's something like mini pellia?


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

It's hc, petco sells it, I got my carpet from removing a patch from a rock.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I bought it once netted to a piece of wood.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

aquariumplants.com sells it on driftwood.

Don't see why driftwood would work and rocks wouldn't


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah under the right conditions HC can grow on hardscape.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Interesting! Anybody got a pic? Not stock vendor pics, but something from a tank? I've got a small carpet that started out as 1" bunches. I didn't have the patience to go one or 3-4 stems at a time, but I've been tempted to find my inner peace sometime and plant a single stem at a time. It would be the fastest way to grow a carpet, but the time and patience required would be a tall order. If you can pull it off, go for it? If not, the smaller the clump, the better.

P.S. I've found that when in groups, making a shallow depression, placing the clump in it, and then sprinkling with substrate is pretty efficient.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Cannot remember the name of the scape that someone used HC growing on rocks but I'm pretty sure it was in the vivarium aquascaping compitions (not sure of the tank size or the year either =)).

I have a plan to use HC on driftwood to make a weeping willow tree, however I'm waiting to find just that right piece of driftwood (you know how that goes). But when I do I will start a journal with loads of pics.


----------

